# Have Been Away...What Happened To DBSForums?



## JBuie (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Everyone.
Its JBuie or as I was known on the DBSDish and Echostar forums MoDisHguy...I've been away awhile,have changed location and have been away from DBS....AS those who know me will remember I was a moderator at DBSForums....My Question is.....Where Did They Go.....I lost everyones email and was looking last night to ask Dan Collins a question....I knew they might shutdown and there was a redirect here....So someone please give me some history...Thanks.....Jon


----------



## JBuie (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the help...I found my answer searching some threads...you can close this one.

Gee....105 views....Thought I might at least get a hello or where ya been Jon....Never figured I rubbed anyone the wrong way over a DBSForums...guess I have bo friends here..I would have thought I made one or two over the last 10 years....Nice Forum though....My compliments....Jon


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi Jon,

Sorry I missed this thread. Welcome to DBSTalk!

Yeah, DBSForums shut down quite a while ago. 

Make yourself at home.


----------

